# Finally over



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Man, that whole plowing event last weekend was as tough as I've dealt with. The snow wasn't the big problem, it just took a bit longer, it was dealing with some of our "more difficult" customers. We were simply telling people that unless you have to go to the hospital or some other emergency, please wait, we'll be there as soon as we can. Some people were cooler than others. The driveways got done for the second time around ten at night, and we only had to push a couple people out, fun. After it was all said and done I was surprised we didn't loose any customers (except for two new ones I dropped when they started to get personal), and we added twenty two new ones which we needed to fill up our routes. But if I see another doppler radar staring at me like that again in the next couple weeks, I might be hoppin on a plane to the Bahamas.


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

I had people calling wanting driveways done when their roads weren't plowed yet. Lots of people really just have a hard time wrapping their minds around things like abnormal snow amounts.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sounds familiar*

As well as the streets not being plowed, we plow a lot of drives in a subdivison whos' plow company completely broke down during late rush hour. They ended up leaving six foot piles of snow blocking entrances to cul-de-sacs that we had to plow in order to get to the driveways. It was pretty crazy.


----------

